# Stihl FS410av



## LogSawyer74 (May 7, 2020)

Anyone familiar with this older stihl brush cutter? I've been looking for a pro brush cutter for some time now. Considered a Stihl FS560 and Husqvarna 555fx, but the price on both is pretty high. I recently ran across an older Stihl FS410AV for sale, the powerhead looks like an 041. Anyone have any experience with this model? Price is MUCH more reasonable ($400). But I worry about parts availability like the drive shaft, gearbox, etc. Any input from anyone would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LogSawyer74 (May 21, 2020)

ttt


----------



## DND 9000 (May 22, 2020)

Drive shaft and gearbox and many other parts are nla. I would go with a newer unit. Which one is your choice. Also the newer machines will have a much better AV-System, which is importand if you use it a long time.


----------



## LogSawyer74 (May 22, 2020)

Thank you, very helpful


----------

